# DHCP vom Switch nutzen



## Dirkschn25 (6. März 2014)

Hey leute,

Ich besitze die Fritzbox 7270 (FRITZ!Box 7270 | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline) mit der ich mich mit dem Internet verbinde.
Und da hinter hängt ein Switch (LevelOne Germany - GSW-2473 24 FE + 2 GE-Kombi-SFP-Web-Smart-Switch) wo meine PC´s, Laptop bzw Drucker dran hängen.

Die PC´s beziehen die Ip Adresse zur Zeit vom Router (Fritzbox)

Ist es auch möglich den Router nur als Modem zu verwenden und das die Rechner die Ip Adressen vom Switch bekommen?
Der Switch hab ne Web oberfläche bzw man kann dort auch ein DHCP Server einstellen. 
Zur zeit hab ich ihm nur eine Statische IP zugewiesen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## norse (6. März 2014)

Naja wenn der Switch einen DHCP Server kann dann kann er ihn wohl, oder?   also wenn er die Funktion zur Verfügung stellt kannst sie auch nutzen (Switch als DHCP, was es nicht alles gibt Oo)

Bringt dir aber nicht wirklich was. Und du wirst deinen router weiterhin als Router nehmen, denn der dhcp hat damit nicht viel zu tun.   Was erhoffst du dir eig durch das Vorhaben?


----------



## Klapauzius (6. März 2014)

Moin.



Dirkschn25 schrieb:


> Die PC´s beziehen die Ip Adresse zur Zeit vom Router (Fritzbox)
> Ist es auch möglich den Router nur als Modem zu verwenden und das die Rechner die Ip Adressen vom Switch bekommen?
> Der Switch hab ne Web oberfläche bzw man kann dort auch ein DHCP Server einstellen.
> Zur zeit hab ich ihm nur eine Statische IP zugewiesen.



"Den Router nur als Modem verwenden" und der DHCP-Server haben erst Mal nichts miteinander zu tun.
Wenn du die Fritz!Box im "nur-Modem"-Modus betreibst (geht das mit der neuen Firmware überhaupt noch? Du hast doch hoffentlich die neue Firmware...) fehlt ja noch ein Gerät, welches sich mit PPPoE bei deinem Anbieter "einwählt" und sich mit dem Internet verbindet (und von deinem Anbieter eine _öffentlich_ IPv4 und/oder eine v6-Adresse zugeteilt bekommt). DAS kann der Switch nicht. Das könnte ein Rechner im Netz hinter der F!B/dem Switch erledigen, aber er müsste dann ja auch für alle anderen Geräte als Router dienen... es ergibt also keinen Sinn, der DHCP-Server ist auf der F!B schon ganz richtig aufgehoben.

Ein weiteres Problem: Ein DHCP-Server vergibt ja nicht nur IP-Adressen, sondern teilt den Clients auch das Standardgateway und den/die DNS-Server mit. Insbesondere letztere können sich ändern (wenn dein Anbieter Lust und Laune hat). Du kannst das auf den Clients auch fest vergeben, alternative DNS-Server einsetzen oder einen eigenen Resolver betreiben, aber das ist dann alles für Fortgeschrittene 

Welches Problem möchtest du denn lösen? Ich würde den DHCP-Serverdienst auf der Fritz!Box belassen...


K


----------



## dracki (6. März 2014)

also ich versteh das nicht. Der DHCP von der Fritzbox reicht doch vollkommen aus. wieso es umständlich machen?
lass den switch einfach als switch arbeiten und gut is ^^


----------



## keinnick (6. März 2014)

Vielleicht sollte der TE erst mal erklären was er bezwecken möchte.


----------



## MyArt (6. März 2014)

Wo ist das Problem?

DHCP bei dem Router aus,

DHCP beim Switch an (gleiche IP Range).

Fertig!?


----------



## Dirkschn25 (6. März 2014)

Danke für die antworten. 
 Das War nur rein informativ gedacht.  Habe mich nur ständig gefragt warum die Funktion sa eingebaut ist obwohl man sie eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## Otep (6. März 2014)

Wie viele Geräte hängen denn an dem Switch?


----------



## DSHPB (6. März 2014)

Das ist ein managed-Switch. Hab ich auf der Arbeit auch welche, über die haben wir unser VPN unter den Filialen eingerichtet. Da wird die DHCP-Funktion dann von dem Switch übernommen. Das sind aber auch Switches die sich selbst einwählen könnten, wenn nur ein Modem davor hängt.

Für's Heimnetz unwichtig.

Zuhause könntest du auch ganz einfach einen unmanaged-Switch verwenden, deutlich günstiger, DHCP läuft sowieso über die FritzBox, passt. Hab ich zuhaus auch so^^


----------

